# Planning a new Laptop, but will it work with Gentoo?

## fklama

Hi,

I am currently saving for a new Laptop and will have enough for a descent machine in about two Months.

One of the most important features for me is RAM. 8GB is a minimum, but more (16GB for example) would

be preferable.

The size should be 15" or 17" and I need a fast CPU and a descent GPU that works under Linux and can be

programmed. I am planning to do a lot of Scientific Calculations on the machine and would like to speed this

up by using the GPU to help with the number crunching.

Also I would like a machine that I can actually play games made after 1998 with. But this will not be the main

usage of the machine.

I have been eyeing a Machine for a while now, and it has recently been switched to the new Sandy Bridge

Processor line. It is the DevilTech Fragbook DTX, with the following Configuration:

Mobile Core i7 2720QM

Intel HM67-Chipset

16GB RAM

NVidia GeForce GTX 460M

2x 720GB HD

BlueRay Drive

THX TruStudio Pro Audio

I am especially concerned about the integrated GPU on the Core i7 Processor together with the NVidia GPU. I 

know there are issues with NVidia Optimus, is this the same problem here?

Or does someone know where I can get Laptop that will definitely run with Linux with similar Hardware for 

around €2000 here in Germany?

----------

## Gusar

Is it actually Optimus? Or even if it is, does it has as BIOS option to switch to the Nvidia card? That's the single most important thing, if there's a BIOS option, you're set.

And damn, that's one beefy machine!  :Cool: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Blu-Ray may be an issue as it uses a different UDF setup. As far as I know, I have not read that Linux has anything going on that front currently. Of course, if I'm wrong, I'd love to hear from someone who knows.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## fklama

@pappy_mcfae:

The BluRay drive ist mostly for the future. I recon that in a few years a Laptop without one is not much use anymore.

@Gusar:

It does not say Optimus anywhere. AFAIK both Graphics Chips should work on their own, but with both of them in there?

Yes it is quite a performant machine. Since I do a lot of CPU- and RAM-Intensive calculations it has to be. The Graphics Card is mainly to try using the GPU to speed up the software that I am developing for my calculations (then it would work with reasonable execution times on a regular Computer with a good GPU and does not necessarily need to run on a cluster.Last edited by fklama on Fri Jan 14, 2011 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Blu-Ray may be an issue as it uses a different UDF setup.

 

Not a problem, Blu-ray uses UDF 2.5, but that's been in the kernel since quite some time.

@fklama: Ok, not Optimus, but still make sure there's a BIOS option. Otherwise you might be able to switch between the graphic cards but maybe you'll be limited to using the nouveau driver. Which goes against your crunching numbers on the GPU requirement.

----------

## fklama

It is a bit annoying, I have just found a nice machine, confirmed the hardware works with Linux, and then they put all the new stuff in it and suddenly I am unsure wether I can use the thing.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   Blu-Ray may be an issue as it uses a different UDF setup. 
> 
> Not a problem, Blu-ray uses UDF 2.5, but that's been in the kernel since quite some time.

 

Well, that's good to know. I hadn't heard anything about that in a while.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *fklama wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I am especially concerned about the integrated GPU on the Core i7 Processor together with the NVidia GPU. I 
> 
> 

 

from what I know, the i7 doesn't have a igp, better verify it as maybe I'm right.

----------

## Gusar

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> from what I know, the i7 doesn't have a igp, better verify it as maybe I'm right.

 

Most previous i7 processors didn't. But Arrandale (i7-6xx) and Sandy Bridge (i7-2xxx) do.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   from what I know, the i7 doesn't have a igp, better verify it as maybe I'm right. 
> 
> Most previous i7 processors didn't. But Arrandale (i7-6xx) and Sandy Bridge (i7-2xxx) do.

 

ok

----------

